# GTiR time slip



## FourN2ner (Dec 10, 2003)

well i boosted to 10 psi maxed out my maf and ran a 14.016 @ 99.75 had an average of a 2.2 60ft and 9.0 1/8th not bad concidering no drive time on a new car
looking foward to more boost and some slicks should be a 12sec sentra :balls:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

lucky bastard haha


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

should be able to pull high 13s with that setup....without slicks.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

thats so cool :thumbup: nice!!!


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

good work......props :cheers:


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

thats pretty sweet dude!.. I cant wait til im actually boosting.. i hate have parts just sitting in my house.. .. im so curious to see how im going to do


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

10psi? Sounds pretty weak. Might want to go put that thing on they dyno to see where your losing power. I almost ran that time on 7psi in my old sentra det on stock 175-70R-13 H rated street tires with no real suspension


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

work on that reaction time playa!!!!! haha


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I don't race for reaction times foo. I knew I was going to win so what was the point  It's all about concentrating on the launch. The time doesn't start until I move. Sure was fun catching up and pulling ahead. Made the other kid shake his head like :wtf: is going on??


----------

